# Come On Ladies please Vote.......



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

We have been having a debate about it in chat this afternoon and i am sooo interested to what others think!!!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Russell everytime baby!!!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

is celibacy an option?


----------



## Shabba (Nov 18, 2006)

Its gotta be Russell hasnt it 
I can imagine hes an animal in the bedroom  
mmmmmmmmmm maybe TMI for this time of day


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Can I sit in the corner and ignore both (and pray they both leave?)


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Russell Brand all the way for me - just to see what it was like, mind you!   x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Gotta be Russell - don't think I could stand to have Jeremy tell me it's his name up on the wall and his show  xxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Mmmmm niether    

Cant stand russel brand and Jeremy kyle is a bit old for me


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

Russell Brand please! would be hilarious...and bet he is an animal in the bedroom!   x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I would have to pick Russell Brand, with his past he is bound to have picked up a trick or two     I think that Jeremy Kyle is very smarmy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Neither for me either


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

ooooooh neither, I'd rather read a good book


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

see Liz
i told ya Russell is better!!!!


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

oops i mean piglet!!!


----------



## Pilchardcat (Feb 1, 2003)

Russell without a doubt


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Definately Russell .. god can you imagine a date with Jeremy it would be so dull   he would probably forget where he was and link you up to a lie detectory and make you take a blood test or something   at least you would have a laugh with Russell   mad loon that he is 

Cat x


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

6 Votes for Jeremy   Come on, own up! Who was it?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Bless them ..perhaps they want to have a lie detector test


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I feel queasy at the thought of either!  

Any other options??!

Sue


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

George Clooney..Brad Pitt, anyone in particular   who would your ideal date be with hun?


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Russell is OK, and far better than Jezza if it was a case of have to!!!  Piglet, you a Jezza fan then?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I like that nice tall man that does features on the one show .. can't remember his name tho   he is a bit young but I must be due a toy boy  

Cat x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Oooh defo Russell   have you seen him in forgetting Sarah Marshall.......Um ummmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Jeremy now has 8 votes


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

must be piglet multi voting!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OR 









Erm Jk Wins


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

No Dizzy No!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I love Jeremy ladies and Poppy loves Russell so i thought i would put it to a vote


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Is an overdose an option because that would be my choice if it was between them 2 !!!!

xx xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

JK is sooo slimy n a cack presenter he makes me feel ill 

RB is tooo odd but a quicky with him would be ok i guess !!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

CathB said:


> is celibacy an option?


Not if you have a rabbit Cath 

If no rabbit available then I'm with Tashja!


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Dizzi, those pictures make me feel more queasy!!!!

Sue


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

piglet sorry my love but ...


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

[fly]*WHATEVER MUT WHATEVER*[/fly]


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL

RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL

RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL RUSSELL


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY JEREMY ​


----------



## REC (Jun 16, 2004)

Neither for me, Russell looks like he could do with a good scrub in the bath & de-nitting of that hair!
Jeremy is too bossy for my liking...


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Superstar said:


> I thought at first it read Jeremy Clarkson, that was going to be one vote his way! Don't ask me why


I will ask - WHY?? In God's name - WHY?? 

It is a shame I have already put a vote in for the Nuttiest of the Week award!

Sue


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

You don't have to get near to his hair to have a date with him .. Russell would be a laugh I think  

Cat x


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

oooh Russell all the way baby!!!!


----------

